# what kind of plants are safe for bettas?



## richardrotten (May 6, 2008)

im looking for live plants to put in my betta tank. i dont know what is safe/isnt safe. i want to throw some bamboo in the tank but i dont want to kill my fish, can anybody help me out?
im pretty new to having fish so any advice is appreciated. thanks!


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

Bamboo is not my first choice. If it doesn't grow or parts of the submerged plant start to rot it will pollute the tank.

Best choices without having to worry about getting more light or a good substrate are Elodea/anacharis and Jave fern. Easy to grow and won't need much light. A small flourescent light is all you need for it to grow and maybe a small dose of Micro ferts once a week.


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

Java Fern...Bettas like them


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

Bettas love them some floating plants. Frogbit is good, but mine really seems to groove on the ball of riccia I have floating in the tank. If you have the room, a floating watersprite would make a good plant for a betta, but most betta tanks are small enough that watersprite will choke the surface and send roots to the bottom.

For the record, my betta tanks have had Java moss, java fern, Hygro polysperma and difformis, Rotala indica, Anubias nana, and various cryptocorynes. The one I am working on now has glosso, dwarf sags, Rotala indica, Ambuila aquatica, and Cryptocoryne wendtii, but that's a bit higher tech than you're looking for.


----------



## richardrotten (May 6, 2008)

thanks for the advice. i'll get some low maintenance plants to start off with
thanks for the help


----------

